# 2007 Playoffs Game 5: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[2-2]*


*Toyota Center
Monday, 4/30
7:00 PM CST
TNT*​


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

There were three teams who won game 3 and 4 *by double digits* after lost the first two games: 05 finals Pistons/04 East 2nd round Nets/03 East 2nd round 76ers. And the similarity among the three is: they lost the series. :wink:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I still believe!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

This game will determine who will have a better chance of winning this round. Everyone has to focus and do their job.


Cornholio said:


>


That's right Luther Head. I'm talking to you. :laugh:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Luther's about to cry.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Jazz are playing like a freight train right now. I think if Houston loses this game, the series is over. They cannot win in Utah... or at least that's been their demeanor for the 2 games there.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Same as Jazz can't win in Houston.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Same as Jazz can't win in Houston.


its really not the same situation. this is an absolute most win for the rockets. they havent shown anything to me this series which makes me believe they can win the final 2 games if they drop game 5. they played better in houston than we did in utah and the momentum is all their right now.

and why the **** is Lu looking at the camera. the huddle is in the other direction, *******


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Same as Jazz can't win in Houston.


They've surely played a lot better in Houston. Houston has come into Utah and just played scared for about 36 minutes of the game. At least Utah held the lead for most of the first two games in Houston.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Not much else needs to be said. I'm finally gonna be able to watch this one on TV (its a public holiday tomorrow and the game's finally being broadcast), so we better win this....

GOOOO ROCKETS!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I wish we started with this lineup

Yao
Mutombo
Battier
McGrady
Alston

Get some twin towers thing going.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> I wish we started with this lineup
> 
> Yao
> Mutombo
> ...


Well if Tmac isn't going to drive into the lane, we might as well.

Cause that's going to clog the lane up like a sink with no Drain-o in sight.

I can't imagine that this team could play any worse than they have the last two games, so I have faith. Just do it... don't talk about it... just do it.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

hroz said:


> I wish we started with this lineup
> 
> Yao
> Mutombo
> ...


I would like to see that. It might work.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hroz said:


> I wish we started with this lineup
> 
> Yao
> Mutombo
> ...


dude, you just wanted to tease Hayesfan, right? :nah:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> I wish we started with this lineup
> 
> Yao
> Mutombo
> ...


Only if Okur is as cold as the 1st 3 games.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

we have to win but its hard to find where the spark will come from with everyone currently as crap as they are, maybe we should start

PG - Lucas
SG - A Crippled Sura
SF - Novak
PF - Malick Badiane (yes sign him to a contract ASAP)
C - Tsakalidis


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Simple, we lose this game, the series is over, and the Tmac "legacy" is forever unrepairable, and JVG may not be back next year. We win, we swing around the series back in our favor.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> dude, you just wanted to tease Hayesfan, right? :nah:


lol teasing me is not a problem... especially if the Rockets win tonight and put me in a better mood (so that I don't have to gnaw on my finger nails over the course of these last three games!!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

CrackerJack said:


> we have to win but its hard to find where the spark will come from with everyone currently as crap as they are, maybe we should start
> 
> PG - Lucas
> SG - A Crippled Sura
> ...


:laugh: . That would be something.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> lol teasing me is not a problem... especially if the Rockets win tonight and put me in a better mood (so that I don't have to gnaw on my finger nails over the course of these last three games!!


don't worry. if we lose tonight we wont make it to that third game.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

They certainly have had an answer for the Rockets limited offense...shut down T-mac, and Yao...and have your way with the Rockets.

I hope JVG finds an answer, but I am afraid the answers are the ones wearing the red and white jerseys...and they are struggling.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> They certainly have had an answer for the Rockets limited offense...shut down T-mac, and Yao...and have your way with the Rockets.
> 
> I hope JVG finds an answer, but I am afraid the answers are the ones wearing the red and white jerseys...and they are struggling.


You can't shut down T-Mac and Yao, but they can shut down themselves.

that esp. goes for T-Mac. He's been giving so much credit to the Utah D, saying how Okur comes out and challenges his shots, takes away his space, blah blah blah... The T-Mac I knew can care less who's defending him. Whether its the opposing PG or PF, double team or triple team, he makes things happen on offense. McGrady in this series has been pitiful so far.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

man i hope the rockets stopped eating their pregame meals of bricks and no energy power drinks. if they stop doing that we will be just fine.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> that esp. goes for T-Mac. He's been giving so much credit to the Utah D, saying how Okur comes out and challenges his shots, takes away his space, blah blah blah... The T-Mac I knew can care less who's defending him. Whether its the opposing PG or PF, double team or triple team, he makes things happen on offense.


Exactly! 

and check this out
T-Mac explodes for 44 points in rout of Jazz


> "When I got it rolling like that, any defense is at my mercy."---Tracy Mcgrady


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Do or die!


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Hurray for 8 pm EST start. I need sleep.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

the game is gonna start soon and where's everybody?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

tmac is at least trying to attack


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

3 turnovers already. That's not a good sign.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Krimzon said:


> 3 turnovers already. That's not a good sign.


im not too concerned. hopefully its just early game jitters


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

finally hit a 3


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

****, finally Tmac started to attack the hoop, even if he made none of them. (No sarcasm)


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> finally hit a 3


2 straight


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Finally someone got a 3 pointer in.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Another 3.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

three threes


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I thought I was dreaming?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AK47 is getting it going defensively.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

gotta love chuck


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

alston makes up for his stupid pass with a steal. easiest 2 yao will get the whole game


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

alston and head both look so awkward defensively


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

suck it up tmac


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I walk n the house & Tmac is leaving the building? WTF


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

who here thought rafer would actually finish that break?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

What happen to T-mac? I missed it.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Head dribbling is a TO waiting to happen


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Krimzon said:


> What happen to T-mac? I missed it.


someone bumped into him


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

after what I'm seeing from Gstate, why should we win? It will be blowout sweep.....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

did I hear "hostage situation" right downtown & the fans can't get into the stadium?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wtf was Luther thinking? He didn't give a damn to Yao who was in good position and instead dribbled a TO, geez


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

AllEyezonTX said:


> after what I'm seeing from Gstate, why should we win? It will be blowout sweep.....


If tmac can't make back, we are done unless...there is no unless


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> I still believe!



not liking the look in Head's eye @ all:no:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

good pop to the chop, Yao! GO down swinging


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> someone bumped into him


it was not so much a "bump", his back just started to act up. Or that's just because he attacked the rim more frequently?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Luther Head needs to get off the court if he keeps making bad moves.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think were done. Utah has figured us out, and are shutting us down.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

our announcer is annoying but he is the only guy in the stadium making noise so i guess i cant complain about him that much


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

3 blind mice working the game tonight

someone buy luther his confidence back....pleasssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

why does jvg insist on staying with head?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am so sick and tired of Luther Head


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I am so sick and tired of Luther Head


you surely are not alone


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

you know it's always those guys in the "L" that are reg. season type & don't show up in post season, I can't believe Head is turning into one of them before my eyes....


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Pimped Out said:


> suck it up tmac


I don't get to follow the Rockets, so I have qustions about TMac ...

1) Is he injury prone

2) Is he soft

3) Does he still have a love for the game


Seems only a few times I've seen him hot and making everything he throws, but most of the time when I see him he looks to be coasting, uninterested, in pain or waiting for the end of the 4th to do anything.

Just asking opinions of true fans.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's time to replace Head with Snyder.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Krimzon said:


> It's time to replace Head with Snyder.


time to replace head with a pile of cow ****. at least if we put the pile under the basket defensively, the jazz players wont want to attack the rim.


----------



## gouxgate (Jan 27, 2005)

the problem with this team is no defensive rebounding and no one can score.

I really want Van gundy to swallow his ego and let v-span get in the game and cut into the paint and dish it to open shooters. Simply put, utah is way to athletic for us


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

when alston runs with the ball sometimes i just wonder "where the **** is he going?"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I don't get to follow the Rockets, so I have qustions about TMac ...
> 
> 1) Is he injury prone
> 
> ...


1. Yes, he is Brokeback Tmac

2. Not really soft, but with him and his fear with his back (I am assuming) he settles for jumpers

3. Sometimes I wonder this myself, it dont not seem like he cares, and times he looks like he does...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I don't get to follow the Rockets, so I have qustions about TMac ...
> 
> 1) Is he injury prone *Yes*
> 
> ...


Is he being injury prone just the reason of him appearing "soft" and "not have a love for the game" in the past 3 games? I dunno


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Fisher is having one of his RARE offensive moments. They'd better keep someone on him.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

we (yao) get our offense going but the defense cant get stops


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*gasp* tmac made a 3


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Get Loud, Got Dammit!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

get that weak **** outta here deron.
yao playing some volleyball


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Great block by Yao.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what a block, man


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I don't *get to follow the Rockets*, so I have qustions about TMac ...
> 
> 1) Is he injury prone
> 
> ...


you don't follow, Tmac? Raptors, Orlando? I could you not follow Tmac?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

SO now Juwan shows up in this series...


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Yao just told Deron to stfu


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

tmac might actually try to get a shot up here... nevermind


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Battier is not doing so bad right now. I hope he keeps it up in the second half.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Great run to close the half


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

is tmac making excuses before he chokes? just stfu and play


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm doubting we see Tmac in the 2nd half? I could be blowing smoke....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Deep? dd.d.d..d. shut up, charles!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if i have to hear barkley say athaletic one more time, i might lose it


----------



## gouxgate (Jan 27, 2005)

if t-mac can keep getting dimes we will win this game


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac with a $1.30 this game so far


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Pimped Out said:


> if i have to hear barkley say athaletic one more time, i might lose it


That's funny ... I was thinking the same thing. Seems someone, producer/director, would show him the spelling of the word to help him out. :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

thats what im talking about tmac. put AK47 on poster

shawn bradlyze him


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

AK just got Tmac'd!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

T-Mac needs to dunk more.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC posterized AK:yay:


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

A rare dunk for Tmac 

As Mark Jackson would say: "GET IN MY POSTER"


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

That foul was not on Fisher ...

Rockets are playing exciting ball, BUT they can't stop Utah. In fact, Utah can't stop them either. At this point they're just trading baskets.

Who will pull away first?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

he didn't need to get up for that one, NASTY


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Air Boozer! :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

How could it be possible that Yao just got owned by Boozer?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

western basketball, who wants it!!?!?!?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Boozer was just owned by "Who's your Daddy, Hayes!"


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Give that man a 4pt play!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac's back baby!!! 4pt play!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

72-68 Jazz... when it comes down to it, they're just a much deeper team than us. T-Mac's been great, Battier's hitting his 3s... all that's left is for Yao to get going, and to cut down the TOs.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Rafer fouling three point shooters?? WHY? I think they teach you in 6th grade not to foul 3 point shooters.. how difficult is that.. wow


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

4th quarter. This will determine where we stand.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

LUTHER!!! Finally!!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow, Luthor made a shot


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wanna slap that grin off of Okur...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

If Utah gives up that lead, even they know it's over!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

those are the eyes I like to see Luther!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Millsap can not stop Yao Ming.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Millsap can not stop Yao Ming.


only if the ref doesn't call it...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We have got to stop playing catch up, and just take over...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Luther with the cut!!! Luther's back baby!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Finally our benches are doing what they are supposed to do


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm seeing Hustle, heart, determination! RocketBall is alive!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow,wow,wow:worthy: TMAC


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Luther with the cut!!! Luther's back baby!!!


"it's all in the socks, change the socks!" Tmac to Luther Head


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what kind of overseas Defense is Okur playing? WWE/NBA?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We're playing well enough to win, but so are the Jazz... this is great bball to watch


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Less easy points for the Jazz now


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac can't take those pull-ups.... that was UGLY


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

and he redeems himself w/ two straight buckets. Go T-Mac!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Big Yao n' deep! 

Nice rip....shhhhhh


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Stupid Rafer...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

REEFER smoked all the weed on that one!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

YM, you actually get to watch this game?


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow.. Tony Parker just sold out to Subway..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> YM, you actually get to watch this game?


Yes, FINALLY! Its a public holiday in HK and they're finally showing a Houston game on the cable sports network here


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

game time


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

AAAIIRRRBAALLL, are u kidding?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

uh oh...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I think we all know whats coming, brace yourself


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Damnit!!! Boozer/Yaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Offensive [email protected]!!!???!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Defense will win this game & we stop no one all night


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

YES!!!!! WOOHOOO!!! oh man that was a scary posession...

Rafer, make your FTs...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

C'mon Rafer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

The floppers are so disgusting!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Chucky!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Utah doesn't want it....we will take it


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeahhhhhhhhh Boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!! Chuckyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

TNT, thats the best you can do w/ the ladies? Come on....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Chuck mother****ing Hayes!!!!

Yao = clutch FT shooter


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

haha, the floppers finally got what they deserve


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I will have to take a shot of cognac after that one!~


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

BALLGAME....GM.5 is ours!!!!!! *gulp*


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

GameOver


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yay. we just covered the spread i made up. woohoo.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rockets win baby! YEAAAAH!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

this was one hell of a game. If TMAC keeps up playing like this, we win this series. But who knows when his back will act up again


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Interesting ending there, Utah thought they called the foul and Yao just dribbled out the ball

Oh and Tmac with an amazing $1.60 this game


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Intense game! The next game will be harder then this one.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

great win; not as much pressure next game, close it out in 6!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Interesting ending there, Utah thought they called the foul and Yao just dribbled out the ball
> 
> Oh and Tmac with an amazing $1.60 this game


Didn't you say Houston was done :wink:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, Utah played great and as did Houston. Boozer has had Yao's name all series. Somehow he is making jumpers with Yao's hands in his face.

AK47 had a decent game, great defensive stops

Tmac had a great 2nd half, made a few great plays, and had a $1.60 in dimes tonight. Great ball movement. Both Houston and Utah were on top of their games. Finally our bench has stepped up.

Now to Utah, where I know Utah is going to come out strong and hard. This is an amazing series...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Didn't you say Houston was done :wink:


The way they were playing in the first half before that run to end it, yes they were

Oh well, I would much rather be wrong then right in this situation lol


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rock n' 6! Then we can flex our muscles


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> Intense game! The next game will be harder then this one.


:yes:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FtpWVp07A14"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FtpWVp07A14" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah we won.

Our bench stood up finally Juwan either misses all his shots or hit 1005 of all hsi shots I swear its hard to know who is turning up to play.

Luther should only get minutes in the 4th 

Props to TMAC 26 points 16 assists


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Argh! I was supposed to stay up for this but slept through the alarm. Fantastic to wake up and found out we won though!

I'm not gonna miss game 7 if there is one, and chances are there will be.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

That was a nice win. I think we have to win at Salt Lake City now.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

A couple of T-Mac's plays were unbelievable. He needs to always play this aggressively. It creates for himself and others. Our offense looked completely different. We were getting great looks right from the start. That said, it is worrying that despite this we barely managed to win.

Boozer killed Yao. But to be fair, he's getting almost complete single coverage, which is rare.

Yao needs to play better. Though it must be hard when you're not getting calls and getting flopped on all the time. God I hate Okur.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

i cant stand the jazz and all of there floppers. that good ol jazz hatred has returned. just like the good ol days hahah

okur= popcorn getting stuck in your teeth and trying to remove it all day.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

J. Howard was key to winning this one, he finally stepped up Big!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

It is so much fun to read this thread after the game and see yall's reactions during it!!

How about all the supporting cast stepping it up tonight!! Tmac needs to play like this on Thursday and we could actually pull a win out.

and can we talk about Chuck... please... please???

I was watching NBAtv after the game and they were loving on my boy and his stepping in to take that charge. Over and over again they said, the play of the game, Chuck Hayes. LOL


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Cornholio said:


>


OMG that is a fantastic picture...

I am swiping it!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I like the expression on CHuck Hayes' face.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin: 

Credit: Clutchfans


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cornholio said:


>


This is a classic

Its just the sort of picture that you think has to be photoshopped but clearly isnt.

Its amazing how the different reactions of Juwan & Matt compared to Chuck & Derek.




kisstherim said:


> dude, you just wanted to tease Hayesfan, right? :nah:


Yeah when I put down that I wanted to see Deke start my first thought was what do you think Hayesfan will say 
The reason I wanted Deke to start was because Deron was just getting so many points in the paint in the 4th game & Juwan & Chuck were missing all their shots and not getting rebounds. Deke was the best role player in the 4th game and got next to no minutes. 

Thankfully Juwan & Chuck stepped up this game to shut me up. 
PS I only though Deke should have played 24mins or so the whole game so I didnt think Okur could tire him out.


----------

